# arbeiten an einem Logo



## sconey (22. Juni 2004)

ich entwerfe momentan ein Logo und wollte euch fragen auf was man achten muss.
Ich will dass es nicht pixelig ist also man sollte es problemlos vergrössern können da ich ja nicht immer wieder das gleiche Logo nochmal machen will...

danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Auf http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/logodesign.htm findest Du erstmal eine schöne Grundlage was man bei der Logoerstellung so beachten kann/ muss. Weiterhin gibt es diesbezüglich auch recht interessante Literatur, wie z.B. das von Sabine Hamann (http://www.koppmedien.de/produktdetail.php?nr=13735).

Zum Thema problemlos vergrößern: Besorge Dir ein Vektorprogramm (Freehand, Illustrator - gibts als Demo erstmal auf der Herstellerseite) oder zeichne in Photoshop mit Pfaden, dann kannst Du Dein Bild beliebig vergrößern. Schau Dich hier einfach um, zum Thema Pfade gibt es eine Menge guter Threads.


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Juni 2004)

Dann solltest du auf jedem Fall mit Vektoren arbeiten. Eine Vektorgrafik lässt sich ohne Qualitätsverlust skalieren.

Dann stellt sich noch die Frage, welchen Verwendungszweck das Logo hat bzw. für wen es gedacht ist. Eher Bank oder Spielzeugladen (grobe Beispiele ...)?

/edit
Hmpf


----------



## möp (23. Juni 2004)

Du solltest noch einen Entwurf in Graustufen machen (als Faxforlage, ...)
und darauf achten  das es im Großformat wie auch im Kleinformat nicht gut aussieht und nix wegbricht.


----------



## fluessig (23. Juni 2004)

Das mit der Vektorgrafik ist wirklich elementar wichtig!
Ich habe meinen Avatar mit freehand erstellt. Jetzt hab ich das Symbol als Avatar, Handyhintergrung, Briefkopf, usw. Damit bin ich frei von der Auflösung.


----------



## chrisbergr (23. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von möp _
> *... und darauf achten  das es im Großformat wie auch im Kleinformat nicht gut aussieht und nix wegbricht. *



Er soll darauf achten dass es nicht gut aussieht?


----------



## möp (24. Juni 2004)

ups  

klar, man muss Konkurenz frühzeitig ausstechen


----------



## sconey (24. Juni 2004)

WWWWOOOWWWW 
ihr wart mir eine grosse Hilfe! danke


----------

